# How Many Houses have you lived in?



## hbk4894 (Sep 2, 2014)

not including hoildays.


----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)

4 houses and 5 apartments.


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

A good bit. Probably 10 give or take(including 2 apartments, one townhouse. Rest were regular houses). I lived in the Bronx, never moved until moving to GA. Once in GA that's when the moving began, though I always lived in this same county despite moving a good bit. Lived all over the county. The house I live in now is the longest I lived in one place since the Bronx(11 years), 8 years....wow time goes by, doesn't feel like 8 years at all.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*15 homes I remember in my life*

6 with my parents

4 shared with university friends & girlfriend

then 3 houses with my girlfriend's friends

then a spacious basement with just us for a few years with lots of visitors

next my owned place I'm still in now. she left by scorning me for downsizing
I wanted to cut rental cost for both of us

Only place I ever lived with a huge car park & 1st floor!

life was good then but
the #1 reason I lost my career right then forever
was because I was alone. HR psychos seemed to work it out. I was behaving fine but they play any mindgames by asking how's you girlfriend?


----------



## shyguy07 (Mar 22, 2015)

Three, but one was just for a few months between the first and 2nd. I've lived in my current house for 20 years.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Only one, but I'm moving on February 15th.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

4 houses and 4 apartments.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Not houses, but I lived with grandparents and uncle at their apartment and then my mom under a rented apartment for awhile. Now I'm back at the house in Texas I initially grew up in.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

owner of one home for two years and lived there for 32 years


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

3

My family is a total of 7.
We lived in a one floor brick house when my brothers and I were born.
The house was too small for all of us. So my dad rented a two story home which was infested with cockroaches.
Then when I turned 9, we moved into a big home that was located in the mountains.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

What I can remember is *16 homes*, this includes apartments & hotels (yes, we actually lived in hotels for an extended amount of time). Most of it was *before I turned 18*. There is a few more I probably forgot.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

3. When I was first born, we lived in a small house but I don't remember it at all and we moved to the current house when I was 3 or 4? And I moved out into an apartment when I was 20.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

4 houses and about 20 apartments.

Go ahead, ask me how fed up i am of moving.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

2. We moved out of the previous one when I was 2 or 3. It's just a down the road, a 5 minute walk away.


----------



## Alcadaeus (Dec 18, 2014)

7 homes and 2 condos


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

7 houses, 1 apartment, and 1 university res


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

4 houses
3 apartments
2 barracks
1 studio
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

5 houses with parents or family . 

2 apartments by myself.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

As a child- 8 homes

Age 19 before moving abroad- 2 homes

While abroad- 11 homes

Since moving back to the USA (7 years ago)- 10 homes

*So 20+ total as an adult. * I am not including short term sublets or longish stays with family/friends (places lasting less than 2 months). If I include those, then it would be 25-30 total.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I have no idea it has to be quite a bit. In the last 25 years it's 3 houses.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

0 houses, 2 apartments. Lived in an apartment next door for the first 4 or 5 years of my life, then moved to this current one that i have lived in ever since. I wanna move so badly.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Just this one. :/


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

2. One for only a short period of time when I was young. I can't remember much about it.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

2.

the one we're in now and the last one which was about 12 years ago.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

4


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I'd say two for definite. I lived a couple other places for a year or less.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

4 apartments, 5 houses.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

7 houses.


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

7


----------



## hevydevy (Oct 27, 2015)

One house, one townhouse, and one apartment.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

27 years in the same house.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

town house 1975-1977
ranch home 1977-1980
two story 1980-present


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

7 Houses and 4 apartments.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

As of next month it'll be 13 I think, may have forgot 1 or 2, condos & apartments


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

7 that I can remember

First house with my parents when I was really young, then they divorced

From there my dad had an apartment then moved in with his new wife and they both moved after that, I spent a decent amount of time at each location. I didn't "live" there but I did have a room.

Two houses with my mother.

I lived on a college campus for 4 years, so dorms and apartments, I'll count that all as one.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

*With family*
-5 houses
-4 apartments/townhouses/flats

*Alone*
-2 apartments (college then grad school)
-1 flat overseas

So,12.Soon to be 13 or 14 after this summer.
Wow,damn...


----------



## bloodymary (Apr 26, 2009)

What about doing a live-in work in someone´s family? This + rooms I ever rented somewhere were so many it´s not worth counting them.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

One house, one flat.


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

Wow, many of you have lived in a lot of houses already.

For me it's only one apartment and one house.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

6 with parents, 1 with my sis, and 1 apartment I've lived in for 5 years by myself


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

Eleven. 

Eight childhood homes (two abroad and both apartments)
Two college homes (one abroad)
One current home as an adult


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

3 houses, 1 condo and one house I kinda lived in on the weekends. But I don't really count it because it wasn't full time, more like staying over.

First house I lived from 0-13 years old.
Second was a condo from 13-18
Third was a new house only lived there for 6 months. 
Fourth is my current house which I live in with my boyfriend. 18-present


----------



## BJam (May 6, 2014)

4 with the parents IIRC. 2 of my own.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Officially, 2 houses and 2 flats.


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

Two. We moved when I was four, and I only have vague memories of the first house.

But I've also lived in three different college dorm buildings. I wouldn't count that.


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

I've lived in five houses in my lifetime. Four of which I can remember. 

From birth until 1988 I lived in a three bedroom dormer-style property. I can point it out to this day, but that's only because my parents have shown me the house. I have no memory of living there. 

From 1988 to 1999 I lived in a three bedroom corner property with an enormous garden that stretched around the whole side of the house. Strangely, I do just about recall moving in here but have no memory of moving out of the previous house. 

We then made a huge mistake and moved out of that place (my parents spent a fortune on it) into a similar three bedroomed corner property that was literally a quarter of a mile up the road and around the corner from there. We lived there from 1999 to 2000. We were there barely more than 12 months. The house wasn't a problem. It was lovely. It was the neighbours that wrecked our time there. Absolutely horrible people who used to throw around false accusations about us as quickly as the wind changed direction. That house changed hands three times over a period of five years after we moved out (we kept seeing it for sale, amongst others, in the local newspaper). What does that tell you about the neighbours?!

From 2000 to 2011 we moved about three miles away to another area of town which was newer and had a golf course and a country park walkway virtually on it's doorstep. It was a three bedroomed detached house. Again, it was another property my parents spent a fortune on. We even had a kitchen extension added. The only reason we moved from there was because my mother's mobility was beginning to suffer (age and heart related) and I wasn't brilliant either, with my arthritic knee. The stairs were becoming a problem. So we moved.

From 2011 to the current day we downsized to a two bedroomed bungalow – literally half a mile away from the 1988-1999 house. My father wanted to take a chunk of the mortgage and being a bungalow, it was easier for me and my mother. So far, very little has been spent on the property as my father found himself having to change jobs a matter of months after we moved here and now brings home barely half of what he used to. As he retires towards the end of next year, we're likely to be here long term. They have no plans on moving again and as a single person, I can't afford to move out.


----------



## Jenniten (Feb 28, 2016)

I put three, but it's possible it was only two. I've lived in my current house since kindergarten and remember the previous one a little. I think there was another house that I only lived in for a couple months after I was born, but I don't remember and I would have to ask my parents.


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

3


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Overseas more than 3 homes/camps (born and raised first 8 years of life overseas)

New York 5
Alabama 1
North Carolina 2
Massachusetts 4

12 US homes.

Don't remember how many homes/camps I lived overseas but we had to move around a lot as displaced people's. I remember at least 3 between age 5-8.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Heloise Schmidt (Feb 24, 2016)

Eight houses so far, soon to be nine.


----------



## hbk4894 (Sep 2, 2014)

2 for me


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

Lived in one house all my life so it was a nice experience to get away and live multiple places this year. : )


----------



## Mrs Robot (Mar 16, 2016)

Two.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

3. But my mother, my sisters and I stayed for a longer time on my grandparents' than at our second house. That second house stayed without any human in it but it's rent has been paid.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

3 Homes but I don't remember the first two because I was a baby/toddler.

So technically one lol.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Same house my entire life. So the second place I ever live in is going to be the one I get on my own one day... in Florida  I'd say or Cali, but I can't be sure since I've never been there. Florida has me sold each time I've visited.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Four houses and 1 apartment.


----------



## blue53669 (Sep 15, 2016)

24! - in my 40 yrs of life (not counting a couple places we stayed at for just a few weeks while in between moves)


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

two townhouses, one duplex, two basement suites, an apartment and two houses.


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

14 that I can remember not including short-term (i.e. 2 week) crashing in-between. 28 years old. Left parents' home at 18. Lots of temp homes/occupations, one floating home, lots of books being dragged back and forth across the city in broken luggage. Things more stable now


----------



## mike285 (Aug 21, 2010)

1 house, 2 dorms, 4 apartments


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

Sixteen. 

Mostly fairly short term except for the original family home.


----------

